# Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine. Recordings



## JSBach85

What is your favourite recording for Monteverdi Vespro della Bata Vergine (1610)?

So far, I have the following ones:

Concerto Italiano - Rinaldo Alessandrini








Ensemble Elyma - Garrido








La Capella Reial - Savall








I just have bought La Capella Reial - Savall and I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Pugg

CENTER]
[/CENTER]

*Monteverdi: Vespers
Vespro della Beata Vergine* (1610)
Gardiner.

My all time favourite.


----------



## DavidA

Recordings I have at present









Gardiner (2)









McCreesh

Also Christie and Parrot


----------



## Bill H.

Christie, Garrido, Gardiner (the later one), and these:


----------



## CMonteverdi

Alessandrini is my favorite, but i would mention this one, too


----------



## Pugg

​
*Found another one dear to my heart
*


----------



## JSBach85

Too many good recordings! It's tenting me Jacobs, King and McCreesh.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> *Monteverdi: Vespers
> Vespro della Beata Vergine* (1610)
> Gardiner.
> 
> My all time favourite.


Yep. I have his later HIP recording, but there's something about the energy level of the first one that is consistently compelling.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Yep. I have his later HIP recording, but there's something about the energy level of the first one that is consistently compelling.


Spot on, unfortunately this one is snowed under by the "new "one.


----------



## Guest

My favorite is Andrew Parrott


----------



## JSBach85

At the moment I own:

Alessandrini/ Concerto Italiano
Garrido / Ensemble Elyma
Savall/ La Capella Reial
Pickett/ New London Consort <--- new purchase
Parrott/ Taverner Consort Choir & Players <--- recent purchase, currently listening

I am thinking about Jacobs, Gardiner, King for future purchasings.


----------



## Heliogabo

This is a very interesting and original performance:










Related:

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/monteverdi-vespro-della-beata-vergine-2


----------



## JSBach85

Speaking about Gardiner, this recording:










is the same as:










or they are different recordings?


----------



## Pugg

JSBach85 said:


> Speaking about Gardiner, this recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the same as:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or they are different recordings?


Yes they are, just look at the soloist :

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG+Archiv/4797176

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4434822


----------



## Nereffid

CMonteverdi said:


> Alessandrini is my favorite, but i would mention this one, too
> 
> View attachment 92876


Anyone else here contribute to Hyperion's appeal for funds back in 2005, which paid for this recording? :angel:


----------

